# old Epson Projector going Dim



## exackley (Nov 8, 2017)

Hello,
I bought this projector in 2008 and have replaced the bulb a couple of times. Last month the image started getting darker so I bought another bulb ($30 from Amazon) and it was bright for about a week, then right back to dim. Does this sound like a cheap bulb or something going wrong with the projector? I think the model of the projector is 1080UB? It is 1080p and was about $1300. Nearly 10 years old, is it time for me to make the jump to a flat screen, new projector, or just another bulb? 

Thanks,
james


----------

